# 88 key midi controller options



## Astronaut FX (Dec 12, 2013)

First off, my apologies for beginning another thread on what I'm sure is a common topic, but I wasn't really able to find recent posts that addressed my variation of the question.

At the moment, I'm using an Arturia KeyLab49 midi controller, which from a performance standpoint, I've been satisfied with. When I purchased it, I didn't really have the room for anything bigger than a 49 key controller. Recently I've been able to restructure my work area, and would like to upgrade to an 88 key controller, but am lost in a sea of what appears to be very few decent options, so I'm hoping for some helpful suggestions.

My primary instrument is guitar, and I am by no stretch of imagination a piano player. That being the case, a controller with realistic piano type action is not a requirement for me. I'm not necessarily opposed to it, but it is not a primary consideration.

When I bought my Arturia KeyLab49, I liked the idea of all of the sliders, buttons, pads, etc but have found that I don't use them terribly often, and could live with fewer controls. A mod wheel however, is a must have.

I understand that there are some 88 key midi controllers on the market, but there is also the possibility of using an 88 key digital piano.

Requirements - 88 keys, 65 inches in length or less, at least some sliders/buttons/controls would be nice, must have a mod wheel, not opposed to realistic key action, but not a necessity, and in fact, could possibly be something I'd have to get used to since I don't spend a lot of time with actual pianos and am more familiar with synth type action. Would prefer something with solid build quality and that will last. I won't be moving it much, so no weight requirements. Oh, budget...keeping it to $1000 USD or less would be great, but if spending somewhere in the $1500 is what it would take to meet most of my requirements, I could make that happen if necessary.

Suggestions?


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi. get an M-Audio keyboard then.. they have all you need.


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 12, 2013)

Tone Deaf

I have the MAudio Oxygen 88 and am quite happy with it. Google and check it out. Maybe it fits your bill as well.


----------



## TMRodrigues (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Tone Deaf!

I was recently in the same situation as you and found an used Akai MPK88 online, for 400€ (according to google, that's roughly around $550).

I wasn't considering it at all, because like you, i am a guitar player and am not used to weighted keys. 
However, i found that having the sliders/knobs/drumpads/transport keys to be very useful when sequencing and once you get used to the weight of the keys, you're able to get a solid performance out of your Virtual Instruments.

In my opinion, if the MPK88 has a bad trait, it would be it's weight (27Kg/60 Lbs). I wasn't expecting it to be so heavy but maybe that was just my naivety since it is my first MIDI Controller.

If you can find one of these, in second hand, online, perhaps it would be an interesting choice?

Just a thought, hope it was useful for you.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 12, 2013)

I wanted the MPK88 too , but I think I'm gonna get the alesis Q88 for kontakt and use in conjunction with my mpk49 which I love. Another option is to get any 88 key midi controller and pick up an akai APC 40 for knobs and sliders . It would cost about $416 at Guitar Center right now for both the Q88 and APC 40 together , and would be about $80 cheaper than getting the MPK 88.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 12, 2013)

Whatever you do. Do not get the M-Audio 88es. 

I have been looking for something to replace it. It plays sooo bad.


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 12, 2013)

Using the 88es... It's tall, bulky and the keys start to behave unpredictable (on the other hand... I really should stop playing piano like a rock star...). This is btw my second m-audio controller who has problems with the keys so I don't know if I'll stay with that brand. Considering the Axiom61 or the Launchkeys61 (who says you need 88 semiweighted keys to compose music properly?  ).


----------



## Near Decision (Dec 13, 2013)

I've had my Akai MPK88 for about two years now, and the thing is rock solid (and has the physical heft to go with it).

In short, only a couple of the assignable buttons have started to wear out (having to find "sweet spots" to turn them on), and other than that, not a single broken or worn key yet.
As for the keys, they are hammer-action, full-height keys (using a Fatar keybed IIRC) and playability-wise, I find them a little "stiff" and a little heavy for my liking. That of course comes down to your personal preference.

For keyboards to avoid, I would have to add CME in addition to M-Audio...
CME is also one of the cheaper options out there, but suffice to say you truly get what you pay for... tried two in stores and they were both less than stellar experiences.

- Justin


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Roland A-88 is a good alternative to the Maudio Keystation 88es / Alesis Q88... but much higher cost. Far superior action/keybed however.


----------



## syashdown (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't touch the M-Audio 88 key controllers, in my opinion. I muddled through for a few years with one and it was awful, the keys would stick a lot and the action was so stiff. 

Got a studiologic Acuna 88 now, which I would highly recommend. Reasonably priced and very solid with a nice action.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 13, 2013)

Just for the record, the Alesis Q88 and the M-Audio 88es are the same thing. I too have a 88es and barely tolerate it. Once this guy dies (which I pray for every night before I go to bed), I'll probably get a Doepfer LMK2+ or something similar.


----------



## Maestro77 (Dec 13, 2013)

Does anyone know someone who builds custom keyboard controllers? I'd like to hire them to build an 88-key semi-weighted controller with decent action. In fact, if I could finance a run of 100 or so I bet I'd make a mint. I think there are other synth-ists like me who don't want real piano action.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 13, 2013)

Maestro77 @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> Does anyone know someone who builds custom keyboard controllers? I'd like to hire them to build an 88-key semi-weighted controller with decent action. In fact, if I could finance a run of 100 or so I bet I'd make a mint. I think there are other synth-ists like me who don't want real piano action.



The best action on a synthesiser I can remember was my old K2000. I can't understand with an advertised price of nearly £600 why anyone would get a keyboard controller that doesn't make a sound when you can get a Yamaha P35 for a lot less.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 13, 2013)

stonzthro @ Sat 14 Dec said:


> Just for the record, the Alesis Q88 and the M-Audio 88es are the same thing. I too have a 88es and barely tolerate it. Once this guy dies (which I pray for every night before I go to bed), I'll probably get a Doepfer LMK2+ or something similar.



I used to think that, but i went from a keystation to a Q88 and there is a difference. I much prefer the q88. Feels a tad more solid, keybed action feels less cheap.

While there are better actions available, these keyboards do not prevent you from getting good results. They are still fantastic value.
Besides, if you use samples where velocity is controlled by modwheel then there is no problem really.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 13, 2013)

Dan Mott @ Thu Dec 12 said:


> Whatever you do. Do not get the M-Audio 88es.
> 
> I have been looking for something to replace it. It plays sooo bad.



+1! Tried it for a day and returned it. The sensitivity was way off for my playing, and there was not way to adjust it. Let me repeat: THERE WAS NO WAY TO ADJUST THE KEYBOARDS SENSITIVITY!! I would think this would be standard on all keyboards, no? 

Personally my favorite keyboard action is on the Novation Remote (not their cheaper line - different key bed). I'm NOT a piano player, so I prefer synth action, and I tried numerous offerings from M-audio and was not satisfied with a single one of their products. Novation was the only keyboard feel I actually liked. 

Curious to know if there are any new contenders though, as this was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 14, 2013)

if Novation should do an 88 keys like their Remote 61 I would buy it all life!!
for me it's the best action feel I found around.
but, unfortunately they replied to me it wasn't in their programs to do one (and a 76 key neither).

I have an Oberheim MC2000... it's not heavy on keys ... has a good feeling.
but it's quite heavy with it's total weight.
three wheels, four faders... all assignable, polyphonic aftertouch, lot of patch memories, multiple zones, 2 MIDI in and 4 MIDI OUTS, 4 pedals/foot controllers ins.
You can find it for a good price 2nd hand...
I suggest you to investigate on it.
I have it since 2002 and still it's working fine.


----------



## Shubus (Dec 14, 2013)

I have an ancient Roland A90/EX which I use with M-Audio Uno. I seem to be able to control the world with this MIDI setup and have the best keyboard feel I've found. While I prefer a piano touch to a synth touch there are two different models: The 88 key model has a piano touch, while the 76 key model has a synth touch. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dp_audio (Dec 14, 2013)

I was in the market for a new MIDI controller a while back, and for a while I was stuck on 88 keys. But then I decided to open my mind to 61-key controllers, and I landed with the Novation Impulse 61 and have been very happy with it.

Here's a link to a review I wrote for it on MLR, if you're willing to look at less than 88 keys:
http://musiclibraryreport.com/hardware- ... se-review/


----------



## alexmshore (Dec 15, 2013)

There does certainly seem to be a limited amount of decent 88 key controllers on the market, I would assume that this is because most people go for a maximum of 61 keys and so there is not that big of a market for them.

I have heard good and bad things about the 88's from M-Audio, when I was looking to get an 88 key controller myself I kept reading that these were unreliable. Although I'll be honest I never tried one myself. Also similarly heard bad reports on the CME's. 

The Akai MPK88 also seems nice, a lot of faders/pads/buttons which sounds like thats something you may want. I originally decided against it as I read the key action is very heavy. Again I did not try one out myself but have used the 49key version and found the key-bed on that to be pretty hard work, and those were with un-weighted keys. 

In the end I went for the Studiologic Acuna 88 and have been very happy with it. Good keyboard action, solid build, suited all my needs. The only thing that may not suit you is its lack of sliders and controls. If you are certain you want the inbuilt midi controls and will get use out of them then I would probably say the Akai MPK88 seems the best bet for you, otherwise I would of course recommend you the Acuna.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 15, 2013)

alexmshore @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> There does certainly seem to be a limited amount of decent 88 key controllers on the market, I would assume that this is because most people go for a maximum of 61 keys and so there is not that big of a market for them.
> 
> I have heard good and bad things about the 88's from M-Audio, when I was looking to get an 88 key controller myself I kept reading that these were unreliable. Although I'll be honest I never tried one myself. Also similarly heard bad reports on the CME's.
> 
> ...




How would you compare the Acuna action to a real piano?


----------



## Polarity (Dec 15, 2013)

I suggest also the Studiologic VMK188plus 
http://www.thomann.de/it/fatar_vmk188_plus.htm

I liked very much its keyboard feeling when I tried it in a store: not heavy, but medium... you can play synth sounds easily.
It has many faders and knob.
Tempted to get one, but then stayed with my MC2000 for the number of MIDI OUTs.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 15, 2013)

alexmshore @ Sun 15 Dec said:


> In the end I went for the Studiologic Acuna 88 and have been very happy with it. Good keyboard action, solid build, suited all my needs.



That is the board I have in my sights for my next upgrade. If only they were a little more accessible in Australia!
Been spending the afternoon creating Touch OSC templates for my MIDI controls. ie. faders, knobs, XY, Keyswitches etc.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 15, 2013)

I didn't know till now about this model
http://www.thomann.de/it/maudio_oxygen_88.htm?sid=58af3ca8b647c4d6eda4fd3029b60c0f (http://www.thomann.de/it/maudio_oxygen_ ... 3029b60c0f)
Is it as bad as other old 88keys M-Audio models?

I have an Oxygen 61 indeed (got months ago just to bring it with me on vacation, so I used it just a little), and didn't know about an 88 version of this series.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 15, 2013)

Akai MPK88 seems a good 88 master and was attracted by it...
but a few stories about about some keys failure and key noise when playing
(you can heard it in some youtube demos) actually made me wary about buying it.
:roll:


----------



## Polarity (Dec 15, 2013)

alexmshore @ Sun 15 Dec said:


> In the end I went for the Studiologic Acuna 88 and have been very happy with it. Good keyboard action, solid build, suited all my needs. The only thing that may not suit you is its lack of sliders and controls.



you can just get even a cheap midi controller like Korg NanoKontrol2 to put onto it and you have plenty of sliders and knobs to use then.


----------



## alexmshore (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan Mott @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> alexmshore @ Sun Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> > There does certainly seem to be a limited amount of decent 88 key controllers on the market, I would assume that this is because most people go for a maximum of 61 keys and so there is not that big of a market for them.
> ...



Thats a difficult one, I'd say that there isn't really any controller or digital piano I've played that felt close to a real piano as I'm sure you can imagine. But I would say that in my personal opinion the Acuna action is the one closest I have come, it is certainly very responsive and their feels a nice weight to the keys. The only minor problem I have had with the response is when recording classical pieces with really fast patterns on the same notes, like trills for example - the keys don't seem to quite recover in time or get a bit bouncy. However I would like to bet that nearly all other controllers would suffer the same, if not worse, in the same circumstance. 

I remember trying to choose which one to buy myself, all you have to go on really is peoples opinions and make a decision off those since there wasn't any way to try them all out. But like I said I think I made the best choice going with the Acuna.

All I can say is good luck with it I guess haha!


----------



## Near Decision (Dec 15, 2013)

Polarity @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> Akai MPK88 seems a good 88 master and was attracted by it...
> but a few stories about about some keys failure and key noise when playing
> (you can heard it in some youtube demos) actually made me wary about buying it.
> :roll:



I can confirm the key noise -- they're loud as hell, even when playing softly. It doesn't matter if it's on carpet or on a flat, solid desk surface -- the noise is in the actual travel mechanism. But it makes performing percussion parts, especially booming drums like Taikos really cool and more dramatic 8) .

I've grown to tolerate it, but I can certainly appreciate that it might be very distracting for others.

As always, it's best to try it with your own hands.


----------



## rickholets (Dec 15, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Fri Dec 13 said:


> Roland A-88 is a good alternative to the Maudio Keystation 88es / Alesis Q88... but much higher cost. Far superior action/keybed however.



I have the Roland A88 in my current setup. While the keybed and playing feel is excellent, the mod stick resolution is terrible. Mine jumps in CC increments of 3, and after a long ordeal with Roland, they ended up telling me "that's just the way it is".


----------



## dedersen (Dec 15, 2013)

It's odd that noone has really filled that gap in the market yet; a good, synth action 88-key controller with no fuss. Just nice mod- and pitch-wheels. And please don't place them above the damn keybed, I will never understand that particular design decision.

I'm using the dreaded 88es. I basically play them until they become TOO ruined and then replace. I have a nice Yamaha digital piano close by for when I want to have weighted keys.


----------

